# Starting & Optimizing Your Shops' Paid Online Ads



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Everyone says it, you need to be active with Google AdWords, Facebook Ads, Instagram, SEO, PPC and more. Yikes! What does all that even mean?

In this podcast episode, we're chatting with Tom Bukevicius of SCUBE Marketing on how a print shop can get started with paid marketing.

We'll chat about:
- What is PPC and how to act now
- Getting started with Google AdWords, Facebook, and Instagram Ads
- What is retargeting and how to use it
- Measuring paid ad performance

Listen to this episode:
https://soundcloud.com/printavo/getting-started-optimizing-your-shops-paid-online-marketing


----------

